# Processor help ?



## jatin17 (Jun 3, 2008)

Which is the better of two ?
Intel    core 2 duo   3.16GHz   E8500   OR
Intel    Quad core    2.5GHz    Q9300


----------



## Ecko (Jun 3, 2008)

IMO 
Currenty Core 2 Duo
Since hardly any application is currently written for quad core


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2008)

forget about both and get either

E7200 
or Q6600


----------



## bikdel (Jun 3, 2008)

depends on what u want it for.....


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 3, 2008)

U want for gaming get 8500 coz of higher clk n no games uses 4 cores fr now. U want future proof go quad. Bt as suggstd q66 is best vfm. If u hav 15k go q9450.


----------

